# Seeking 1980's my little pony figures from greece!



## emmhyv (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi!

My name is Emmi, and I'm 24 years old woman from Finland. 

I'm seriously looking for someone from GREECE, who would want to sell some old (1980's) My Little Ponie figures to me. I'm looking ponies made in Greece, Mexico or Argentina (and of course others than "Made in China"), since those are hard to find here in Finland....  I'm looking them as a present for my dear, dear friend, so this is important and I would highly appreciate your help. You can send me e-mail here: emmhyv (a) gmail . com

Thank you for your time!

- Emmi


----------

